# Advise a Web Host



## hitman050 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi guys, I need some help on choosing a web host. I want to run PHP Fusion on my site. I need atleast 2-4 GB web space as ill be putting about 1000 files about 100 kb each for download and some bigger files as well. So I would also need sufficient bandwidth, as you can imagine, people would be downloading these files. Can anyone suggest a GOOD and CHEAP webhost (I know find both together is tough).

Thanks


----------



## daemon (Feb 22, 2007)

Go for godaddy.com or dreamhost.com they are best i think !!!


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks mate. My eye caught the economy plan here. Can anyone give any feedback?

*www.godaddy.com/gdshop/hosting/shared.asp?ci=260#tabs

Also, should I go for a Linux plan or Windows plan?


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 22, 2007)

u ve to go for linux plan ..if u want to use php and mysql as serverside language..


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks mate. Also, how do I get a domain name?


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 22, 2007)

register domain..from any gud company..
i ve today registered my domain with ..aalphanet.com..
also they provide  .org domain name in 199 rs..
and .com domain in 369 rs..
if u find this useful do rep me ..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 22, 2007)

daemon said:
			
		

> Go for godaddy.com or dreamhost.com they are best i think
> !!!




Absolutely Incorrect. Both are biggest oversellers on planet  Try visiting few webhosting forums and decide after reading some reviews


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 22, 2007)

ya ..
there are some indian companies who are proividing cheap and reliable hosting..
host4cheap is yr site..


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 22, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Absolutely Incorrect. *Both are biggest oversellers on planet*  Try visiting few webhosting forums and decide after reading some reviews


Now that shocked me a bit. Im not sure which webhosting forums to visit. Thats why I asked here. Can you help?

Edit- Alirght I checked here 

*www.host4cheap.org/overview.html

Beginner plan sounds good, I think the bandwidth would be enough? Now do I choose CPanel or Direct Admin.

Also, do I have to buy a CPanel account seperately here?


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 22, 2007)

sukhdeep is providing a nice package...also a cheaper one.
but i think his site is still under construction..?


----------



## Fighter (Feb 23, 2007)

you can visit www.frihost.com and then their forum. This site provide free webhosting supporting PHP, MySQL. They also provide 250MB of webspace and the domain like

www.yourdomainname.frih.net

You can try out this as its free and reliable.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2007)

> Beginner plan sounds good, I think the bandwidth would be enough? Now do I choose CPanel or Direct Admin.



Both are very good.... to me i find DA better than cPanel.... but i suggest u go for cPanel as Help will be all around because of large number of users... but personally I like DirectAdmin Better than cPanel... 





> lso, do I have to buy a CPanel account seperately here?



Nope... its included in the package...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, i am not Advertising my site here. I just want you guys to be aware....as all is not what it seems. 

I got into Webhosting Business....because i was ripped of by some Webhosting Gaint. I payed like 150$ for yearly and my hosting was suspended like in 10 days because i could not use those *resources*

Honestly, DREAMHOST or any other overseller cannot give 100GB and 1000GB for like 7-8$. This is something .....NOT GOING to happen. When you use like 5% of the resources..BOOOOOOM! ACCOUNT Suspended. *REASON : FAIR CPU USAGE POLICY.*

* Here are some of my tips *:
1. Always....read the Terms before signing up with any host. 
2. Dont pay yearly to any host
3. Setup FEES : on shared plans.....100% crap. No such thing. They just keep the setup fees high on Monthly plans so that you pay for full year and they can make some easy money.
4. Just checkout offers at webhostingforums like ...... webhostingtalk.com and freewebspace.net/forums. Also check the reviews.

As for Control Panel....Although i like DirectAdmin myself.....i will suggest cPanel for Beginners and DirectAdmin later 

Yeah, my website is in contruction. Shall be done in this week or next week, well finger crossed


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 23, 2007)

I think I will go for this with CPanel

*www.host4cheap.org/overview.html

A few questions

Is this on a Linux server or a Windows server? Also are you using Apache as PHP Fusion can only run on Apache?

Also, if I want to use it for 4 months, can I directly pay 20$ at a go? Also once I buy a domain from say here

*aalphanet.com/

How do I transfer it?

Thanks, this forum is great!

PS Reps to Sukhdeep, Saurav and Shashank  Sukhdeep can I still buy the package today or tomorrow?


----------



## sridatta (Feb 23, 2007)

This could be ur best choice.... *www.110mb.com (Referer URL)

The features that this hosting site offers is : (Just copied from that site )

- 2 GB (2000 MB) Web Space	
- 100 GB (100,000 MB) Monthly Transfer 
- Apache Server 2.0 	
- FTP Access (CHMOD Allowed) 
- MySQL Database (v5.0)	
- GD Lib Fully Functional 
- PHP v5.1.4	
- Mod_Rewrite Enabled
- Shockwave & Flash	
- Run Zend Encoded Scripts (Zend Optimizer)
- XML Support	
- CURL Enabled
- SSI Support **	
- Web Based File manager/FTP
- ImageMagick Support	
- PHPMyAdmin
- Zlib Enabled	
- Run IonCube encoded PHP scripts
- Total CGI and Perl Scripts Support (.cgi, .pl) * **	
- ASP Pages support (.asp) **
- Python support (TorrentFlux is not allowed!) **	
- IceCast support **
- FrontPage Extensions **	
- Curl **
- DOM XML support **	
- Sendmail *
- Safe Mode OFF *

* means that those features are only available for members the provide proof of ID.
** means these are not yet activated as 110MB recently switched (on 10 Nov 06) to a new system. Currently we're doing system optimization for speed. After that, each of these features will be added


I am currently using this host.. and although it doesnot support cPanel for free users, a nominal fee upgrade panel does.. with 100 GB of storage.. Worth visiting this site guyz...


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ehh Im not sure man, if this is free, its sounds to good to be true. Im still sticking with host4cheap.org.


----------



## sridatta (Feb 23, 2007)

ofcourse it is free... and u have upgrade plan whenever u want it which offer 100 GB space.. since these guyz are new.. many ppl are not aware... see my site without a single ad.. *sridatta.110mb.com


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 23, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> I think I will go for this with CPanel
> 
> *www.host4cheap.org/overview.html
> 
> ...


First of all thanks for vote of confidence  I will answer point wise 

1. Since its cPanel....it is Linux server as cPanel is only for Linux Server at the moment. Same goes for DirectAdmin

2. Yes it is Apache, Apache/1.3.37 to be exact.

3. Yes, you can prepay for 4 months. No probs. As a matter of fact, i will throw one month free for you 

4. You can register Domain from *aalphanet.com/ no probs. I am not sure if they offer Full Domain Control with it so you can point it to my server.

What i suggest is that....you get Domain from me aswell. It is cheaper aswell  7.95$ for 1st year while they are have price of (8.4$) approx. You will be having Full Control with Domain + FREE WHOIS Privacy (another 4$ benefit) 

If i have missed something....let me know and i will be glad to help


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 23, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> First of all thanks for vote of confidence  I will answer point wise
> 
> 1. Since its cPanel....it is Linux server as cPanel is only for Linux Server at the moment. Same goes for DirectAdmin
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help mate. I do trust you, as your one of the most helping members of the forum, and yeh thanks for the free month 

Yeh I will register domain from you as well, din't see it earlier. So if I am getting it correctly, I can run PHP Fusion on your server, as it requires Apache Web Server 1.3x/2.x with PHP 4 (4.1.0 or higher) and mySQL installed. So, I guess I have made my choice 

Thanks for the help guys, Ill be buying this today or tomorrow.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 23, 2007)

yes u shud buy domain and hosting from the same service provider 
whichever u prefer...
bytheway what do u ve for yr site ..what yr content 
yr site will be abt what..

so sukhdeep  must be happy man ..
i wanted to ask if hitman is yr first customer..
congrats


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 23, 2007)

First Customer - LOL  



Indian Customer - maybe 2 or third but not the first


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 23, 2007)

If you want good hosting, stay away from 'too-good-to-be-true' offers. Don't join any offers which make you go for a yearly contract or give you significantly lower prices if you join for a year. You could end up regretting if services don't work and since you have paid up you'll have to stick to them for a year or the time you joined for. Forget guarantees, a lot of them are too cumbersome to be actually called guarantees.

I have had experiences with Site5 and asmallorange personally. 

Site5 offers good bandwidth and size limits but could be useless if you have a resource intensive site as it might exceed CPU and RAM resources. I had good experience till my forum really began to grow. If you have a mainly data transfer site (download+upload) with minimal use of RAM and CPU resources you can try them, they're still one of the best for services (except the overselling part)

Asmallorange is the one I currently host with, doing that for the last two years and because of their prompt service (telephone or email, both are good), relistic plans, customization and scalability options for future growth kept me with them. I started out from their $ 10 a month plan and due to growth and need for further customisation, ended up with VPS plans. They are quick to response, very little downtimes (I never noticed more than 6 mins a year), fast servers, their own datacenter and all support and services under one roof. 



			
				hitman050 said:
			
		

> Also, should I go for a Linux plan or Windows plan?



Keep to Linux if you don't need ASP and .NET hosting, saves money, time and energy with optimal security and uptime.



			
				hitman050 said:
			
		

> Thanks mate. Also, how do I get a domain name?



You can buy it from the hosting companies itself but make sure you own the domain (Whois records must be configurable by you and you own it). Also make sure it is not locked and can be transferable in case things go sour. If you want Indian companies (for that feeling of security which doesn't really exist) try Indiatimes Domain.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 23, 2007)

You can also go for manas hostings


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok guys, last few questions.

Can I pay through credit card (I dont have a paypal account). Also how do I pay directly for 3-4 months, there's only an option for monthly payment + domain.

Thanks

@siddhart, Ive tried manashosting, its ****


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 23, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> If you want good hosting, stay away from 'too-good-to-be-true' offers. Don't join any offers which make you go for a yearly contract or give you significantly lower prices if you join for a year. You could end up regretting if services don't work and since you have paid up you'll have to stick to them for a year or the time you joined for. Forget guarantees, a lot of them are too cumbersome to be actually called guarantees.
> 
> I have had experiences with Site5 and asmallorange personally.
> 
> ...


Yep, Guess i said that part. Forget Dreamhost, Servage, other oversellers. The really cannot give that much specs at those prices.

Try to use 5% of what they claim and BOOOM! Account Suspsended. Reason : FAIR CPU Usage Policy which we agreed as our habit of clicking *i agree*


> Ok guys, last few questions.
> 
> Can I pay through credit card (I dont have a paypal account). Also how do I pay directly for 3-4 months, there's only an option for monthly payment + domain.
> 
> ...


You can pay using a Credit Card, you dont need Paypal Account for that but Payment will be processed by Paypal. I suggest you open a Paypal account though 

As for Payment for 3-4 months, since i am here to help people. You can pay for a month now and try our service and make you decision one month later.



> You can buy it from the hosting companies itself but make sure you own the domain (Whois records must be configurable by you and you own it). Also make sure it is not locked and can be transferable in case things go sour. If you want Indian companies (for that feeling of security which doesn't really exist) try Indiatimes Domain.



Just to clear doubts here. The Domain with us will have YOUR Full Domain control. You can change WHOIS Details aswell as DNS of the Domain. As per ICANN rules, domain is untransferable and locked for first 60 days after which you can inititate a transfer if you want.


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 23, 2007)

So do I select PayPal Invoices or PayPal Subscriptions as payment method. Sorry for these questions, im a real noob


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 23, 2007)

sukhdeep don't u accept thru ICICI bank..u r in india or not..


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sukhdeep, is your Paypal transfer working, as Ive entered my credit card about 10 times, but it doesnt work.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> I got into Webhosting Business....because i was ripped of by some Webhosting Gaint. I payed like 150$ for yearly and my hosting was suspended like in 10 days because i could not use those *resources*
> 
> Honestly, DREAMHOST or any other overseller cannot give 100GB and 1000GB for like 7-8$. This is something .....NOT GOING to happen. When you use like 5% of the resources..BOOOOOOM! ACCOUNT Suspended. *REASON : FAIR CPU USAGE POLICY.*



as speaking for DreamHost... I dont quite agree.... I have filled up 25% which running a php torrent srcipt... No objection came... 

*how ever I agree, they Oversell for sure.... without doubt*


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 23, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> So do I select PayPal Invoices or PayPal Subscriptions as payment method. Sorry for these questions, im a real noob


Paypal Invoices - If you want a Invoice sent to you each month and you pay manually, clicking the link in Invoice

Paypal Subscriptions - If you want Paypal to automatic pay to our Account each month 

I suggest Paypal Invoices 



> sukhdeep don't u accept thru ICICI bank..u r in india or not..


 I am in India, but i have HDFC Bank Account and not ICICI 



> Sukhdeep, is your Paypal transfer working, as Ive entered my credit card about 10 times, but it doesnt work.


Strange, My Paypal is working absoute fine. I suggest you open a Paypal Account....would help you in long run 

I see your Orders.....but they are marked unpaid. Talk via PM if you need anymore help



> as speaking for DreamHost... I dont quite agree.... I have filled up 25% which running a php torrent srcipt... No objection came...


Guess, you are lucky and Dreamhost is creating some market reputation after some bad reviews


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 23, 2007)

Phew, finally managed to make the payment. Any idea when I can get the details of my web space?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 23, 2007)

The Domain is now Active and hosting Details have been sent to your email Account.

Thanks for choosing Host4Cheap  

Done is 10mins after order. WOW COOL LOL


----------



## hitman050 (Feb 23, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> The Domain is now Active and hosting Details have been sent to your email Account.
> 
> Thanks for choosing Host4Cheap



Thanks for the offer 

Ill wait for the email


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 23, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer
> 
> Ill wait for the email



Emails are already sent to abhishek_cooldude2(a)hotmail.com Check Bulk mail folders aswell or Login to client Panel and check mails from there


----------

